# La San Marco 85 16M Practical Rotary Vane Pump



## Squarehead (Jun 11, 2013)

So, bought the above machine and naively didn't know that a rotary pump wouldn't come with it. Anyone know which type you need and I think you need a motor for it and where to buy one from? Are they easy to plumb in? Any help gratefully received.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Dead easy to plumb in. You should have a flex with three wires (live, neutral, earth) coming from the machine to power the pump, and you'll need a braided hose from the mains water supply to the pump inlet, and another from the pump outlet to the inlet valve on the machine.

Any local coffee machine engineer should be able to sell you a pump head and motor and a couple of braided hoses. If you're stuck give Steve at Espresso Services a call on 0141 425 1083.

Good luck


----------



## Squarehead (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks Michael, that's a great help, will contact Steve and get it sorted. Thanks for your help.


----------

